# Some More Additions to My Collection



## parvi_17 (Oct 16, 2006)

This weekend I picked up:

Paph Ho Chi Minh
Phrag Hanne Popow
Phrag schlimii
Unknown Dendrobium seedling 

The Hanne Popow and schlimii are both in spike; I'll post pics when they bloom. The Ho Chi Minh is a very nice size seedling (L.S. 6").

I'm so excited!  

Joe


----------



## Heather (Oct 16, 2006)

Sweet Joe! 
I'm partial to that Hanne....


----------



## NYEric (Oct 16, 2006)

Nice score.


----------



## Marco (Oct 17, 2006)

nice additions joe...cant wait to see the pics


----------

